# Broken Toe!



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Managed to break my big toe on sunday night. Never broken a bone before in my life (except my nose) and manage to get wiped out by a bleedin step.
Can't stand, can't walk but worst of all I can't drive, I feel like an absolute bloody feeb. Been hopping around in grandad slippers since monday (including in work), totally pissed off now. Could'nt face 9 hours in A and E, so I have just taped the big toe to the finger toe (the one next to it that looks like a midgets forefinger). What I find totally unbelievable is that no matter how careful I am being and trying not to step awkwardly or bang it, I seem to manage to knock it at every given opportunity, sending me flailing to the floor like a demented perch desperately flapping for water. I hate broken bones, they are shite.
Thanks for reading.
:twisted: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> Could'nt face 9 hours in A and E, so I have just taped the big toe to the finger toe


I'd go to A&E to get an x-ray if I were you. Strapping it up might be enough to let it heal, but if there are bone fragments in there or it's not set properly, you might end up with some permanent problems.

I know it's only a toe, but they're the things that keep you balanced so you want them working properly.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Agony!! I broke mine about three weeks before our wedding - think high heeled shoes for wedding day, all the rushing around trying to organise things ......... mightmare.

I went to A & E with it - did the same as you have! Good luck - I sympathise.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

The common sense bit of my head is telling me to go to A and E, but everyone i have spoken to who has broken a toe or finger (a surprisingly large number of people) have told me that all they do is strap it up in the manner that I already have.
Take your point spandex about bone fragments, but I have been to the local A and E on numerous occassions with cuts and almost always leave feeling worse than when I went in.
And the wait time is horrfic (okay, not third world health service horrific, but bloody long all the same). Also, if I'm being 100% honest, the thought of a doctor or nurse prodding and squeezing my toe and asking me if it hurts (of course it does, that's why I'm at the hospital) is more than I can bare. In fact just writing this and thinking about someone squeezing it is making me feel nauseous.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

A step?? Yeah right, come on fess up, you fell off your stilettos whilst sozzled didn't ya  

Get well soon by the way :-*


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> A step?? Yeah right, come on fess up, you fell off your stilettos whilst sozzled didn't ya
> 
> Get well soon by the way :-*


 I was not drunk! Thank you.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

poor Clarissa, that sounds bloody nasty :-( get better soon sweetie

Charlene :-* :-* (yes I am a bit pissed)


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Charlene,
it hurts like a bitch. And I know what a bitch hurts like. :lol:


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Friggin hurts don't it.

I did 3 toes a few years ago, i had my own house that was never used and 1 night decided to stay there with the now wife, got up in the morning to make a brew and was going back up stairs when i kicked the corner of the settee dislocating 3 toes, i did the same and taped them all up!
Still remember the wife sat on the stairs crying with laughter after she had herd the gargled noise i made whilst trying not to pass out with the pain.
Even better i was on my 2nd day of a managing risk course at work which everyone fell about when i hobbled in with no shoe on :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

My condolences and sympathies. Done it myself 2 (or was it 3?) years ago: ran into the leg of my bed bare foot and heard the toe crack. Bleeding painful!! I slept with some open toe sandal for a week as I couldn't stand the pain of the duvet on my toe!!
The good thing is, it does get better eventually


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Ouch mate!

Another vote for, get to a hospital to have it sorted properly :wink:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

man up. ive broke loads of bones in my feet and still trained.. get on with it. shit happens..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ouchie ouchie oceans it sounds so so painful  . At least bandage it up, rest with your foot up and take ibuprofin to ease the pain and inflammation. Send someone out to get you some small bandages and sensibly bandage it up over and across and between the toes.

That's probably all a A&E consultant will tell you. Use common sense but at least sit with it up on a poffet or sofa and bandage it up. The less weight on it, the quicker the healing and less pain. Hubby broke is his little toe a few years ago just by stubbing it on our bed which has a sold oak footer [smiley=bigcry.gif] . He had it bound up, couldn't drive and on the old ibupofin  Hope this helps and rest and get better soon


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oceans, just for you :wink: I found this 

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-wrap- ... me-385619/


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

go and get it scanned. your broken toe could kill you.


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

pmsfl midgets forefinger..lmfao at that one


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmmm might use this on your avatar dotti :twisted:

http://m.wonderhowto.com/how-to-use-x-r ... fw-410663/


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you peeps for your sympathetic replies. I have to say it's not so much the pain that gets me but the things it has stopped me doing. Known loads of people who have busted bones before and never really thought much about it, I will in future have a lot more sympathy with them.
Cheers Alun, I nearly drowned under your wave of sympathy (bloody cage fighters). :lol: 
The taping up seems to be paying dividends although the foot now seems more pins and needles numb than painful.
I have assumed this is a good thing. I can see the titty form my hall window, she looks sad and covered in seagull shit, I can only stand by and watch as the fucking vermin befoul her.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

How do you know it's broken without having it x-rayed?

If you are going to go then do it soon. I hurt my wrist after playing 5 a side football on a Tuesday night, like you I didn't want to go to hospital because I thought it was just a sprain. Went to the walk in centre on the Friday after trying to work for 2 days and turned out I had broken it. It had to be reset but because I left it a few days they said it may have congealed in position and may not be able to do it without surgery.

Luckily they managed to do it. I can sympathise with you after breaking many bones and various injuries over the years and how you must feel like a bit of a cripple, very frustrating, I would Definatley go and get it checked out Incase it's not in the right position.


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

> I'd go to A&E to get an x-ray if I were you. Strapping it up might be enough to let it heal, but if there are bone fragments in there or it's not set properly, you might end up with some permanent problems.


I know from bitter experience, there's nothing to be done with a broken toe except wait for it to heal. And you know when you've broken something, it's one of those things you just know. All the best & remember RICE - rest, ice, compression & elevation - try to keep some of those things in mind when you can.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Managed to break my big toe on sunday night. Never broken a bone before in my life (except my nose) and manage to get wiped out by a bleedin step.
> Can't stand, can't walk but worst of all I can't drive, I feel like an absolute bloody feeb. Been hopping around in grandad slippers since monday (including in work), totally pissed off now. Could'nt face 9 hours in A and E, so I have just taped the big toe to the finger toe (the one next to it that looks like a midgets forefinger). What I find totally unbelievable is that no matter how careful I am being and trying not to step awkwardly or bang it, I seem to manage to knock it at every given opportunity, sending me flailing to the floor like a demented perch desperately flapping for water. I hate broken bones, they are shite.
> Thanks for reading.
> :twisted: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hi mate

Sorry to hear about your toe. As an orthopaedic registrar I would advise you get an XRay. Your first toe (hallux) is important in balance and gait and although most times these fractures are treated conservatively and just neighbour-strapped to the second toe, some do warrant surgery. Also, special footwear such as an aircast boot can be applied to allow you to mobilise sooner and more comfortably. Either way you are looking at 2-3 months for it to heal. Good luck.

Carl


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

CWJ said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Managed to break my big toe on sunday night. Never broken a bone before in my life (except my nose) and manage to get wiped out by a bleedin step.
> ...


noooooooooooooo why did you post this?? now he is thinking he could maybe never walk again or even lose his toe.
brave up mate dropped lump of 40x40 solid square on mine monday this week..........yup hurt like a biatch and as i didnt have my steels on was my own fault lol. my guys are taking the p!ss of me clopping about lol. isnt broken as after three days blackness has gone and i can now walk again gingerly lol. deffo didnt take time off work as owner i have to set an example i guess. (ps you walked like a gimp anyway charlie told me)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

A&E isn't always busy. Go during a quiet period and the queue shouldn't be too bad. Every time I've been there I haven't had to wait long.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

First thing 2-3 months - Holy crap beachy head here i come. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Gazzer I have been in work every day since the little accident (in my slippers) which has meant that I have had to discuss the ins and outs of my toe with on average about 30 people every day. Feel like cutting the bloody thing off now.  
Dash, I live in East Sussex, my local A and E is Hastings hospital (the conquest- the fucking irony of that name never wears off on me), the steady stream of clumsy tourists, drunk locals and dumbass kids means that the conquest A and E is probably one of the busiest and by way of funding most under -staffed in the south east. I have a penchant for slicing my fingers, standing on nails and falling through windows that has allowed me to be quite the little regular at this particular A and E and the shortest amount of time I have ever been in and out is 7 hours (i went in at approx 2-34am on a tuesday night after slicing the top of my finger in half trying to open a tin of aldi beans with a pen knife) I just cannot face the waiting around.
However on a BIG positive note I found out on saturday that my younger brother had crashed and rolled his new M3 at 70 and totally written it off. The crash was shitty, the fact that he managed to get up and walk away from the crash made my year so I figure I will accept my toe as part of the big cosmic payoff that we all at the mercy of.
I get to lose the use of my toe for a while, he gets to keep his life. I'll take that.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> I get to lose the use of my toe for a while, he gets to keep his life. I'll take that.


too true!! All the best to both of you


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

drop a ciggie butt on ya japend m8...........bet toe wont hurt at all for a while  

ps japend is as it means the olod todger and not a racial refrence to the japanese..........before someone says omg gazz is being racists again


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Just rest.... and strap it up if you have to.
unless it really feels out of place there is nothing that can be done :? 
pop ice on it to bring any swelling down. see your GP if its reallllllllly painfull


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > I get to lose the use of my toe for a while, he gets to keep his life. I'll take that.
> ...


+1 and another BMW off the roads too = double bonus 

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> First thing 2-3 months - Holy crap beachy head here i come. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Gazzer I have been in work every day since the little accident (in my slippers) which has meant that I have had to discuss the ins and outs of my toe with on average about 30 people every day. Feel like cutting the bloody thing off now.
> Dash, I live in East Sussex, my local A and E is Hastings hospital (the conquest- the fucking irony of that name never wears off on me), the steady stream of clumsy tourists, drunk locals and dumbass kids means that the conquest A and E is probably one of the busiest and by way of funding most under -staffed in the south east. I have a penchant for slicing my fingers, standing on nails and falling through windows that has allowed me to be quite the little regular at this particular A and E and the shortest amount of time I have ever been in and out is 7 hours (i went in at approx 2-34am on a tuesday night after slicing the top of my finger in half trying to open a tin of aldi beans with a pen knife) I just cannot face the waiting around.
> However on a BIG positive note I found out on saturday that my younger brother had crashed and rolled his new M3 at 70 and totally written it off. The crash was shitty, the fact that he managed to get up and walk away from the crash made my year so I figure I will accept my toe as part of the big cosmic payoff that we all at the mercy of.
> I get to lose the use of my toe for a while, he gets to keep his life. I'll take that.


glad ya brother is ok m8..........i missed that bit and am sorry tbh that i took the piss while little bro was in an accident


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

No worries Gaz mate. I am happy he is ok, he got sent the pics of his car from the police/recovery company.The car is a reet bloody mess. Shame, it was a stunner.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

In Leeds we have a minor injury clinic which would deal with this type of injury to save waiting in A&E, worth seeing if there is one in your area.

It was only when I got pins & needles a week later that I went to clinic (French doc thought I had not broken toe during skiing hols) who confirmed broken meta tarsal (splg???), it didnt feel broken at all and I was still driving etc.

Better to be safe than sorry, having said that I've done something similar at 5 a side recently and just pulled the toe (to line up break) and strapped it myself, but this was my toe rather than meta.

Stu.

PS - Call that a broken toe, this is a broken toe!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

isnt it about time we saw a pic of this toe? can put it in show and shine section then


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> isnt it about time we saw a pic of this toe? can put it in show and shine section then


 :lol: not much to see really mate. Bit of a pussy injury tbh. Just a small lump on top of the toe and some pinky/purple bruising now. Can't compete with that snapped monster above...although I am sure if I had gotten it x rayed it would have shown AT LEAST 4 different breaks in the bone. That's what I'm telling myself (and anyone who will listen) anyway. :lol:


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > isnt it about time we saw a pic of this toe? can put it in show and shine section then
> ...


On a positive note, at least the callous that'll form will leave that big toe stronger. So if you pick a fight with a step again, choose that foot :wink: but give it a long rest before the next fight...

My husband fell on his collar bone whilst he was out mountain biking. Then about 4mths later just as it was healing, he fell on the same shoulder and snapped it again. He hadn't let the callous form properly - broken near a moving joint so didn't heal quickly.


----------

